# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Chỉ mình tạo url ảo với

## zinzu2611

Giờ mình có thư mục "20" co file 1.php (truy cập bằng đường dẫn http://localhost/20/1.php)
Giờ mình muốn khi đánh vào 'http://localhost/20/1.html' (đường dẫn ảo) thì trang 1.php cùng thư mục cũng được gọi thì sao

Nghe nói cái đó là rewrite url php , giúp mình nha.
Thank!!!!!!

----------

